# Somehow it all came together



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Whats this thing all about*

This is episode #1 of Somehow it all came together. I will post the back episodes here and then add them as they are released. I would love to hear any feedback or comments you might have. I hope I can either share my work or things I have learned or at least give everyone a good laugh with this blog.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/whats-this-thing-all-about.html

Thanks,


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*A woodworking story from a far away land*

This is episode #2 of Somehow it all came together. I will post the back episodes here and then add them as they are released. I would love to hear any feedback or comments you might have. I hope I can either share my work or things I have learned or at least give everyone a good laugh with this blog.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-woodworking-story-from-far-away-land.html

Thanks,


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*The list keeps getting longer*

Episode #3 of Somehow it all came together.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-list-keeps-getting-longer.html

Thanks,


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*It's just like drawing... But different*

Episode #4 of Somehow it all came together

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/its-just-like-drawing-but-different.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Big project on a budget*

Episode #5 of Somehow it all came together.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/big-project-on-budget.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Getting it all together... just the beginning!*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/03/getting-it-all-together-just-begining.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Once again... a bigger project than we thought!!!*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/04/once-again-bigger-project-than-we.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*How did you spend your Easter weekend?*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/04/how-did-you-spend-your-easter-weekend.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Battle of the big box stores!*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/04/battle-of-big-box-stores.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Just a little update...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/05/just-little-update.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*A trip to the lumber yard!!*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/05/a-trip-to-lumber-yard.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Found a new home...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/05/found-new-home.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*The great triple bunk bed build*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-great-triple-bunk-bed-build.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time for an upgrade... or at least the plan for an upgrade*

Time for an upgrade... or at least the plan for an upgrade for an upgrade… or at least the plan for an upgrade


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Enough clamps? What about clamp racks?*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/06/enough-clamps-what-about-clamp-racks.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*The long awaited completion of...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-long-awaited-completion-of.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spring cleaning and a little shop organization*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/06/spring-cleaning-and-little-shop.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Fitting of a fond farewell...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/06/fitting-of-fond-farewell.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*That dude has it bad...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/06/that-dude-has-it-bad.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*My small part...*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/07/my-small-part.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*My woodworking adventures in Boston!*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-woodworking-adventures-in-boston.html


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike_M said:


> *My woodworking adventures in Boston!*
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-woodworking-adventures-in-boston.html


Wow, That's a lot of blog-reading to assimilate in one sitting, but I got through it!
Nice work, and a good read!
Keep it coming.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *My woodworking adventures in Boston!*
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-woodworking-adventures-in-boston.html


Thanks for checking it out Ed. I should have posted the links as I wrote them instead of 21 of them at once : )


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Always growing and improving!!!*

The latest update from Merzke Custom Woodworking

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/09/always-growing-and-improving.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Woodworking in America 2014*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/09/woodworking-in-america-2014.html


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Woodworking in America 2014*
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/09/woodworking-in-america-2014.html


Makes interesting reading.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Woodshop confessions and then some*

The latest blog entry about my new YouTube channel.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/09/woodshop-confessions-and-then-some.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time to draw up some kitchen cabinets*

Please check out my latest blog.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/09/time-to-draw-up-some-kitchen-cabinets.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Upper kitchen cabinet build*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/10/upper-kitchen-cabinet-build.html


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike_M said:


> *Upper kitchen cabinet build*
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/10/upper-kitchen-cabinet-build.html


Your blog was great!

Liked the confessions video.

Have you explored a lumber yard rather than the home center? I found that AFTER I built my entertainment center of Particleboard/Poplar that I could built the entire project out of Walnut for the same price had I shopped at my lumber supplier. The home center sells convenience.

Cabinets are looking great!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Upper kitchen cabinet build*
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/10/upper-kitchen-cabinet-build.html


For most of my projects I buy my lumber rough cut from either a local sawmill or a lumber dealer but since I was building the face frames from pine and then painting them I went with the home center lumber. Thanks for checking out my blog and video. I hope I can provide some more content in the future.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Just a couple updates and the Scrap Bin Challenge 2014*

Another entry from Somehow it all came together.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/10/just-couple-updates-and-scrap-bin.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*The live addition to the shop tour*

Here is the live addition to my shop tour.






http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-live-addition-to-shop-tour.html


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Mike_M said:


> *The live addition to the shop tour*
> 
> Here is the live addition to my shop tour.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm super impressed with the thought , design , layout and all the great tool storage ideas. You packed a ton of tools and supplies in there and it seems to still have some walk around space. Nice collection of tools. The only thing I would suggest us getting your lathe higher so that the spindle is about elbow height so you're not bending over so much to turn. Very well done. Liked the shop tour via video, Keep up the great work. Bob


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *The live addition to the shop tour*
> 
> Here is the live addition to my shop tour.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Is it that time of year again?*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/11/is-it-that-time-of-year-again-already.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Woodworking and Our Global Economy*

What do you guys have to think about this volatile subject?

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/11/woodworking-and-our-global-economy.html


----------



## PeteCollin (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike_M said:


> *Woodworking and Our Global Economy*
> 
> What do you guys have to think about this volatile subject?
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/11/woodworking-and-our-global-economy.html


Mike,

You talk of the subject from the standpoint of somebody doing this commercially. I am a hobbyist. But i still try to justify every purchase I make for my shop by what I will get out the other end. On the one hand, When I turn out furniture, i am paying myself sweat shop wages. But then again, woodworking is leisure to me. If i could watch TV or surf the internet and have fabulous products be generated by those activities, it would be cool. My house is filled with wood things that are useful, attractive, long-lasting, conversation pieces, and gain me a certain respect from people who visit my home. Compare that with people who insist on showing you everything they just bought.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Woodworking and Our Global Economy*
> 
> What do you guys have to think about this volatile subject?
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/11/woodworking-and-our-global-economy.html


Woodworking is not my day job either and yes I don't think my hourly wages would be much to brag about. I also agree that financial gain is not the only plus to making things. I am trying to replace everything in my house with something I've made. The pride of that is worth more than the money. But on the same note there are those that want to pay for an item that they know was hand made.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Pallet Headboard*

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2014/11/pallet-headboard.html


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Pallet Wood Wine Box*

A step by step written tutorial with pictures of how I make my Pallet Wood Wine Box.

http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2015/01/pallet-wood-wine-box.html


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Pallet Wood Wine Box*
> 
> A step by step written tutorial with pictures of how I make my Pallet Wood Wine Box.
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2015/01/pallet-wood-wine-box.html


Great way to use pallet wood for a useful project. I use when ever I can and I just leave the holes as part of the character of the piece.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Mike_M said:


> *Pallet Wood Wine Box*
> 
> A step by step written tutorial with pictures of how I make my Pallet Wood Wine Box.
> 
> http://somehowitallcametogether.blogspot.com/2015/01/pallet-wood-wine-box.html


Nice project! Thanks!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*New Home!*

For those that read my blog "Somehow it all came together" or those that would like to read about my woodworking please head over to http://www.merzkecustomwoodworking.com. There you will find articles, videos, pictures, and links to download my SketchUp files I make for my projects. In the future I might start making some limited plans. I hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time to upgrade a bit*

Here is a link to my latest blog post.

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/02/05/time-to-upgrade-a-bit/


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Intersecting Box Shelf*

Here is my blog post where I go into details about how I made my intersection box shelf.

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/02/12/intersecting-box-shelf/


----------



## ruddhess (Feb 1, 2015)

Mike_M said:


> *Intersecting Box Shelf*
> 
> Here is my blog post where I go into details about how I made my intersection box shelf.
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/02/12/intersecting-box-shelf/


Looks real nice. Great job!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Intersecting Box Shelf*
> 
> Here is my blog post where I go into details about how I made my intersection box shelf.
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/02/12/intersecting-box-shelf/


Very well done with the pic blog and video Mike.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*A week off work to be in the shop to work*

More from Merzke Custom Woodworking

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/17/a-week-off-work-to-be-in-the-shop-to-work/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *A week off work to be in the shop to work*
> 
> More from Merzke Custom Woodworking
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/17/a-week-off-work-to-be-in-the-shop-to-work/


Fantastic Mike! And, I think I've said it, but, if not, then, Thank you for your service.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*What defines you*

A question I think we all should ask ourselves!

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


I put my answer on your page Mike. My brain may work a bit different than others..


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


Thanks Roger! If only common sense was common!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


Interesting topic
Mike I agree with you about the folks that feel they have to trash one another online,although I think it's ok to disagree with someone if you do so in a respectful manner without malice.
I always wonder why folks only post their blogs on their own site and then post the title here,and then to have a responder post the answer on their site without saying what the response here, is also puzzling .
Not picking on you Mike many others do the same thing.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


Jim, I agree that it is good to share different points of view but most of the time people can't accept that the way they do something is just "a way" to do it and not the only or "right" way of doing it. As far as just posting the link to my website here is because other people that might not be on lumberjocks also read it and it is a central location for everyone. I'm sure most of the other bloggers would also agree.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


I know what you mean Mike you see it all the time,It's their tool or their approach to and given operation is the only way, but I don't feel the majority of folks pushes their point of view, they just through it out there for what it's worth to help answer the original persons post, in hope that it helps out.

As far as folks on other sites not being able to see your blog just here that's cool but how hard is it to copy and paste it here too. Just my silly,lazy thing about bouncing back and forth from links to Ljs.

Pay no attention to the man behind the screen )


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


I think the majority of us _ (fill in the blank with your preferred title) only want to help others and share our passion. It is just unfortunate about the others and some of those I don't even think they realize that their approach is turning people off to their assistance.

It wouldn't be to hard to copy and paste the whole blog here… but just as LumberJocks likes visitors on their site, most bloggers also want people to visit their site. I for one have other things on my site I like sharing with others. I also have a small home based woodworking business and advertise on my website. So I don't mind if I have to go to someone else's website. Most of the time I end up finding stuff there that I would have never known about.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike_M said:


> *What defines you*
> 
> A question I think we all should ask ourselves!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/03/23/what-defines-you/


Good point Mike I guess I have to be more opened minded about looking on other folks sites.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*August 2015 Shop Update*

Just an update on whats been going on over at Merzke Custom Woodworking!

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/08/18/august-2015-shop-update/


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time to get back at the kitchen remodel*

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/09/16/time-to-get-back-at-the-kitchen-remodel/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Time to get back at the kitchen remodel*
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/09/16/time-to-get-back-at-the-kitchen-remodel/


Nice work… I commented on your page and called you Guy…. Whoops… You do grrr8, and high quality work too.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Time to get back at the kitchen remodel*
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2015/09/16/time-to-get-back-at-the-kitchen-remodel/


Thanks Roger, I dont care what I'm called as long as its not late for dinner!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Investing in the future!*

Here is the latest and greatest from my blog with a great addition from my first guest author!

https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2017/10/29/investing-in-the-future/


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Mike_M said:


> *Investing in the future!*
> 
> Here is the latest and greatest from my blog with a great addition from my first guest author!
> 
> https://merzkecustomwoodworking.com/2017/10/29/investing-in-the-future/


That is awesome, I know after reading this you must have been walking on cloud 9 knowing all the time, stress and hard work you put into your son was known and appreciated by him.


----------

